# Det cant rev past 5k



## SuckiT (Jun 13, 2002)

Well my problem is as stated, I cant rev past 5k at all even in nuetral. When I do, the motor lets off a huge backfire that sounds like a gunshot w/ a huge black puff of smoke to follow. The vac is at 15hg, timing is at 15 and tps is set at .45 exactly. My egt's at idle are 540c, 2k-620c, 3k-700c and 4k-800c. Anything past 4k it starts studdering and by 5k it pops. The "pop" is so powerful that it looked as if it knocked the rpms back down to 2k. It sounds like timing is being pulled and the explosion is happening in the exhaust manifold. My setup is a Gti-r in a classic with the JWT ecu with 9.1 wiseco pistons, swain coated w/ a t28 for now. Any help would be appreciated as I can only think of the knock sensor, bkr6e's plugs and .32 gapping or possibly fuel pressure as the only options.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I would guess a fuel related problem. Sounds like your not getting enough fuel above that rpm... Just a guess.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

SuckiT said:


> *Well my problem is as stated, I cant rev past 5k at all even in nuetral. When I do, the motor lets off a huge backfire that sounds like a gunshot w/ a huge black puff of smoke to follow. The vac is at 15hg, timing is at 15 and tps is set at .45 exactly. My egt's at idle are 540c, 2k-620c, 3k-700c and 4k-800c. Anything past 4k it starts studdering and by 5k it pops. The "pop" is so powerful that it looked as if it knocked the rpms back down to 2k. It sounds like timing is being pulled and the explosion is happening in the exhaust manifold. My setup is a Gti-r in a classic with the JWT ecu with 9.1 wiseco pistons, swain coated w/ a t28 for now. Any help would be appreciated as I can only think of the knock sensor, bkr6e's plugs and .32 gapping or possibly fuel pressure as the only options. *


Maybe improperly routed AAC/Regulator lines and perhaps a huge metered air leak from piping? AAC/Air regulator must be routed where they see boost pressure.

Also make sure the MAF is not backwards! I have seen that a few time belive it or not.

Make sure the pressure reg is hooked up right as well and you are pressuring the fuel rail, not the fuel line, seen that once also and acted exactly like that.

Mike


----------



## SuckiT (Jun 13, 2002)

Well everything was checked again. I also checked my codes and 33 and 34 popped up. I checked again 5 min later and it gave me 55, so everything was perfect somehow. I drove off and still the same thing but 30min later i was able to hit 8k, no problem. Im still able to get that back fire if i slowly rev up but i guess its no big deal for now.

I was also wondering tho, my vac used to be -19hg but now its -15hg. How does that happen if there are no vac. leaks? Also is it safe to drive at 800c for long periods of time considering I drive at 4k a lot? Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Also I forgot, close your plug gaps down to 0.020"

Mike


----------

